# Best Bass fishing place??



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

So i live in middletown, Ohio about half way between dayton and cincy. I love to fish for large mouth bass. However i usually go out of state when i do. What is the best places to go for large mouth bass around this area.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Why would you go out of state to fish for largemouths? From where you're at you got Acton Lake,Cowen,the Ohio River,the GMR,LMR that's all in close proximity to you and you can catch bass at all of them. Then there's Caesers Creek,CJ Brown,Paint Creek,East Fork. There's largemouths all over this state to be caught. Are you just looking for 10lbers and that's it or what's the deal?


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

No i usually go over to Brookville lake in indiana. I have tried ceasar creek and not much luck. I do not have a boat either i am fishing from bank only so wondering where the best places are to go at those places?


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey man I live in kettering which is a few exits north from you, 75 to 675.....I mainly fish from the bank as well and have found that if you drive around and just find some ponds, that they can be loaded with bass.....If you have friends that live in a housing development or apt. or whatever and those places have ponds...chances are there are bass there too...big ones....I've caught all my 4 and 5 lbers from a pond in my buddies housing development....and its a small pond too...no bigger than half an acre or so....if you ever have the free time just drive around and see what you can find......you never know whats hidin in there


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea i have saw many ponds places but i just dont know if i am allowed to fish them or if they are private or not. Send me a message and let me know some good spots you have been that i could access thanks alot!


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

people arent gonna be quick to give up their "spots" on this board. i live in dayton and wished i knew of more places to fish. you just have to find them yourself man. good luck


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The best place to fish is where ever water meets my line . . .


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

DK00

I fish just like you also, I've scouted my area, checked with some of the local parks that allow fishing, and tried and failed and had plenty of suscess. The scouting is half the fun. Plenty of state and county parks will let you fish, then explore. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

